# Frog game: Brain teaser



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/kaeru/kaeru.html


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

I completed the course! That was a pretty good challenge, I really liked it. How did everyone else do? I did it in 37 minutes, level 8 was the toughest for me.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I got up to level 7. They change the order of the levels each time, so you're pretty much screwed if you get a hard one from the start. I gave up on the swastika-looking level, it was 3 in the morning and I was tired from work (and thus cranky  ).


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I couldnt get the controls to work. I coundnt even start it without clicking the enter button on the screen. Any suggestions on how I screwed up my settings. Or if I should just give up.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Any suggestions on how I screwed up my settings. Or if I should just give up.


If you have not already, try Internet Explorer.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

It wouldnt load in IE for some reason before. I just got it to work in IE thanks for the tip.


----------

